# Bafles acrilicos



## Gabf (Nov 23, 2007)

Alguna ves vieron o probaron una cosa asi? 


http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewitem.asp?IDI=18573885


Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Nov 23, 2007)

Uhmmm una ves vi algo asi.... pero no lo escuche.... pero si te digo que en ese tipo de recintos el parlante debe llevar un filtro activo porque de absorcion ese material no debe tener nada....


----------

